# DR. Kilmers Swamp Root bottle



## Tyler0212 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey, I recently dug up this old bottle. Wondering if there’s much value or if it is a sought after piece at all. Thanks.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 22, 2021)

Tyler0212 said:


> Hey, I recently dug up this old bottle. Wondering if there’s much value or if it is a sought after piece at all. Thanks.View attachment 217553View attachment 217554View attachment 217555View attachment 217556


I always have like the dr. Kilmer's I think they're the neatest looking bottles also a really neat bottle is is a hoods they're cool too but as far as value the value on them is not very high


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 22, 2021)

We dig a lot of them in Texas.  Maybe worth $5 or so.  Watch for the heart or lung ones...


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 23, 2021)

Seaweed..is that the heart one? Seaweed Ocean Remedy or something?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> Seaweed..is that the heart one? Seaweed Ocean Remedy or something?


Yes it is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

